# Pricing Hay?



## tooterbill (May 10, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could give a base price for my hay. The mixture is half grass and half alfalfa. Great horse hay fine stem alfalfa a good 70lbs 2 wire bale. Local feed stores are asking for $10-$14 for 3 wire straight alfalfa hay bale. I am thinking $7 a bale not sure if to high. Thanks for any input.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

You are probaly not way out of line, Around here we cant give it away this year,I have sold 2 string 55 pound bales before for 5 dollars.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

Until you have a location you don't have anything. Hay is of much different value in many different locations.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

i base my hay on test compared to the price of oats


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

BCFENCE said:


> You are probaly not way out of line, Around here we cant give it away this year,I have sold 2 string 55 pound bales before for 5 dollars.


I had hay that was premium not bring what bedding hay brought here a few years ago.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've never heard of hay hitting 5.00 a bale here.$2.00-4.00 is the normal.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If people are jumping on it without much thought, you need to charge more, if you're not selling any at your current prices you need to lower your prices.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I've never heard of hay hitting 5.00 a bale here.$2.00-4.00 is the normal.


Grass hay is primarily driven by the horse market. The further south you go the more horses you find. Although the horse market is depressed, many folks keep their horses simply for attachment reasons. I have been selling quality grass hay (no fescue) for several years for more than $5.00/bale. As Production Acres so aptly stated, it is all about location, location,and location.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

VOL said:


> Grass hay is primarily driven by the horse market. The further south you go the more horses you find. Although the horse market is depressed, many folks keep their horses simply for attachment reasons. I have been selling quality grass hay (no fescue) for several years for more than $5.00/bale. As Production Acres so aptly stated, it is all about location, location,and location.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep.LOCATION.

HERE most of the time there is NO premium for small sqrs.And not much of a premium for lg sqrs either.Only reason here to do lg sqrs would be to ship it out of the area.

Some finaly are realising there will be a hay shortage here this winter and are buying up hay.BIG differences on what hay is selling for around here.One hay auction is 70 a ton higher then the other in the area.


----------



## customhaystacking (Jul 13, 2010)

Alfalfa 2 string, $240/ton grass/alfalfa mix $230/ ton in North West.


----------

